# выйти на ресурсы



## cyaxares_died

как можно перевести фраза "выйти на ресурсы" на английски?


----------



## IGGor

I'm sorry it is impossible. Context, please.


----------



## cyaxares_died

"Британское правительство заявило о необходимости адаптации закона "О самоубийствах", мотивируя свою позицию тем, что пользователи Интернета в поисках информации о самоубийстве как таковом могут выйти на ресурсы, демонстрирующие акт суицида или предлагающие помощь в совершении оного.
"


----------



## IGGor

*to find the pages* or
*look up the pages*


----------



## Lovely R

tumble (up)on (the) sites


----------



## cyaxares_died

Lovely R said:


> tumble (up)on (the) sites




might it be that "выйти на что-нибудь" - to chance upon something ?


----------



## Lovely R

cyaxares_died said:


> might it be that "выйти на что-нибудь" - to chance upon something ?


They are synonims, but I can't explain the difference between 'to chance upon' and 'to tumble upon', they are interchangeable in some cases I suppose. I'm not a native speaker, sorry.


----------



## cyaxares_died

To chance upon is more general, standard; "to tumble" more creative, descriptive and non-standard, I think. So "выйти на что-нибудь" means just that and "resursy" can be replaced by whatever?


----------



## Lovely R

cyaxares_died said:


> So "выйти на что-нибудь" means just that and "resursy" can be replaced by whatever?


Not whatever actually, but if you mean 'find sth or sb' then you can replace it with '(нужного) человека' (to find a right person), выйти на новый уровень (move to a new level). Just as an example.


----------



## Holy Dinah

Hello,

My suggestion is: "...internet users searching for information about suicide as such may come across resources demonstrating the act of suicide or offering help with committing it."

_Come across_ is a good general, neutral term. 

_Chance upon_ would work, but it's a little more elegant, and therefore less common. And it may work better in situations where people run into a certain kind of site by accident (whereas here, the people are deliberately looking for suicide sites--they're just not expecting the sites to be pro-suicide. Presumably.)

_Stumble upon_ (I would only ever say stumble, but tumble may be the British usage) would definitely be better in scenarios where people run into a certain site completely by accident. Or even, where people run into a site despite the fact that they are looking for something else entirely.

Hope that's useful.


----------



## Maroseika

Выйти на кого-нибудь/что-нибудь means a kind of purposeful search result:
Мне нужно выйти на кого-нибудь в правительстве, чтобы решить мой вопрос.
However original text presumes that somebody might encounter suicide instructions occasionally, when looking for the info about suicides as such. 
Therefore the Russian expression выйти на is just misused, instead of something like наткнуться, натолкнуться.
"To come across", "to encounter" look very appropriate but they are not the analogs of Russian выйти на.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Therefore the Russian expression выйти на is just misused, instead of something like наткнуться, натолкнуться.
> "To come across", "to encounter" look very appropriate but they are not the analogs of Russian выйти на.



I agree. "выйти на" just doesn't matches the context. "наткнуться на" would fit in the phrase well.

PS IMHO, the variant suggested by *Holy Dinah* <"...may come across resources"> rings the bell. 
 "....могут случайно натолкнуться (наткнуться, случайно обнаружить, набрести and so on)"


----------



## Ptak

I'd say "*выйти на*" means a result of any kind of searching...
Say, "блуждать по лесу, а потом выйти на дорогу" also conveys this meaning.


----------



## Maroseika

Expression we are talking about is the colloquial one (even not fixed in the regular dictionaries yet) having nothing to do with выйти на дорогу, на демонстрацию, из себя, из подчинения, etc. 
Due contexts for this expression are:
Выйти на нужного человека
Выйти на надежного поставщика
Выйти на хорошее решение.
All these contexts presume exactly purposeful search, but not any kind of it.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> expression we are talking about is the colloquial one (even not fixed in the regular dictionaries yet) having nothing to do with выйти на дорогу, на демонстрацию, из себя, из подчинения, etc.
> Due contexts for this expression are:
> Выйти на нужного человека
> Выйти на надежного поставщика
> Выйти на хорошее решение.
> All these contexts presume exactly purposeful search, but not any kind of it.



Возможно для человека, весьма далёкого от Интернета ...<такие люди всё ещё есть ... и можно допустить, что автор фразы из их числа>..."брожение" по Сети представляется эдаким последовательным плутанием по запутанному маршруту. В таком случае, он вполне мог подразумевать нечто вроде "блуждать по лесу, а потом выйти на дорогу".


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> Expression we are talking about ... having nothing to do with выйти на дорогу


I do not agree. "Выйти на дорогу" means "блуждать, искать дорогу, а потом найти её". "Выйти на нужного человека" means "искать нужного человека, а потом найти его". Although "выйти на дорогу" is not an expression, it conveys its literal meaning. Whereas "выйти на сайты/нужного человека" and so on has a figurative meaning.

I agree that на демонстрацию, из себя, из подчинения have nothing to do with it. They also have nothing to do with searching, by the way.



> All these contexts presume exactly purposeful search, but not any kind of it.


I can't imagine any search _without any purpose_.


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> I do not agree. "Выйти на дорогу" means "блуждать, искать дорогу, а потом найти её". "Выйти на нужного человека" means "искать нужного человека, а потом найти его". Although "выйти на дорогу" is not an expression, it conveys its literal meaning. Whereas "выйти на сайты/нужного человека" and so on has a figurative meaning.


I agree with you - выйти на дорогу is quite a word-combination where each word has it literal sense. But выйти на кого/чего in our very sense is a set combination where выйти is used figuratevely.
On my opinion it cannot be used when one encounters smb./smth occasionally. We even can say:
Я случайно вышел на того самого человека, которого ты так долго искал. 
I.e. generally выйти на - to find smb./smth., the way to which we looked for. Besides, this expression usage is limited with very few situations.



> I can't imagine any search _without any purpose_.


Strictly literally - me, too. But I guess you know what I mean here - looking for the info referring to the suicides as such and looking for the means to carry it out.


----------



## Holy Dinah

> Выйти на нужного человека
> Выйти на надежного поставщика
> Выйти на хорошее решение
> Я случайно вышел на того самого человека, которого ты так долго искал


 In English, the equivalent figurative expression for "to find" would take come across, come upon, land upon...and sometimes others, but these are common ones that spring to mind. In terms of which one is the closest possible match for выйти на (if read literally as _go out onto_, although used figuratively), come upon might be the best that we can do (_go - come; onto - upon_). Some of your examples, or similar, would then be:
(I was looking for someone who could help and) I came upon just the person I needed.
(After worrying about it all weekend) I think I've come upon a good solution.
I happened to come upon the very person you were looking for so long.

In cyaxares_died's sentence, come upon could easily be used in place of come across.


----------



## Kolan

May I suggest an expression "*find a way to get* (resources)..."?


----------



## Etcetera

Holy Dinah said:


> My suggestion is: "...internet users searching for information about suicide as such may come across resources demonstrating the act of suicide or offering help with committing it."


In my opinion, this is the best translation of the phrase.

It is neutral enough, and it renders the meaning of the original quite accurately.


----------

